# Wine Testing Equipment



## David219 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have been making wine from kits for around three years. Generally, I just follow the directions as far as the chemistry goes, including the addition of the extra 1/4 tsp k meta when suggested in the instructions. I am considering investing in a barrel, and I understand that barrel aging can have a more dramatic influence on sulfite levels. What testing equipment should I have to make sure my levels are appropriate for aging? Are there charts or apps that easily assist analyzing the data? Any help or recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Chiumanfu (Apr 13, 2013)

A Vinmetrica SC-100A and a cheap pH meter should be all you need to start testing SO2.

It's a good idea to consider the SC-300A if you plan on testing TA in the future. It has SO2, pH and TA all in one.

https://vinmetrica.com/

There are many charts around and resources to help you out. So a search for SO2 and you'll find tonnes of stuff. I plan on doing a tutorial sometime in the near future on SO2 testing.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2013)

Chiumanfu said:


> A Vinmetrica SC-100A and a cheap pH meter should be all you need to start testing SO2.
> 
> It's a good idea to consider the SC-300A if you plan on testing TA in the future. It has SO2, pH and TA all in one.
> 
> ...


 
All good info except a cheap ph meter. Get a decent one. I have the SC-100A and if I was to buy a new one today I also would also get the 300 that would do S02, ph and TA. I use the winemakers magazine's calculator to determine my S02 level and additions.


----------



## David219 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks, guys. If I'm not mistaken, from what advice I have either been directly given or gleaned from reading various threads posted throughout these forums, the leap to getting a barrel will require not only the purchase of the barrel, but also a pump and an SO2/ pH tester. Is that an accurate statement? If so, that will be a tough sell to the better half...the barrel would be the least of the financial commitments...


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 14, 2013)

You could get away without the pump for now. A pump comes in handy for degassing, filtering, racking etc. but you can wait if you like. SO2 levels will drop like a rock in a small barrel. from 50ppm to as little as 5ppm in only 3 months. Without an accurate way to test for SO2 your clueless to what your SO2 levels are so the Vinemtrica really is a must purchase if you intend to get a small barrel.


----------



## David219 (Apr 14, 2013)

Is there a relationship between pH or TA and SO2 levels/adjustments? Since I only make kit wines (and will likely use kits alone for the foreseeable future), how important is it to know the acidity?


----------



## Abrnth3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Most kits are pretty much set.... it is nice to know the acidity only if you sre going to be adjusting for different taste.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Apr 15, 2013)

I am ready to pull the trigger on the SC-300,is the pro kit necessary?
Thanks in advance!
Tom


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 15, 2013)

If your only doing kits the only thing you really need to be worried about is SO2 levels and then you only really need to test them if you are using a barrel. If your bottling in 6 weeks or bulk aging for less than 6 months you don't need to worry about SO2 levels as the included packet is more than enough to get you through as long as the carboy is topped up.

Yes there is a direct relationship between pH and SO2 needed to propererly protect a wine. Lots of charts and calculators are floating around.



David219 said:


> Is there a relationship between pH or TA and SO2 levels/adjustments? Since I only make kit wines (and will likely use kits alone for the foreseeable future), how important is it to know the acidity?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 15, 2013)

Tom, 

Runninwolf has the Vinmetrica. I use an Aeration/Oxidation rig to test for SO2 so I can't comment on how to run the Vinemtrica other than its pretty foolproof. I believe they have posted some videos on youtube on how to do the analysis if you want to get ahead of the game.



Pumpkinman said:


> I am ready to pull the trigger on the SC-300,is the pro kit necessary?
> Thanks in advance!
> Tom


----------



## David219 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks, Ibglowin. I researched a bit on the relationship between pH and recommended SO2 levels. Would it be a fair and not too dangerous assumption that kit wine acid levels fall within a predictable, narrow enough range that if I were to only test SO2 levels, I could pick a target SO2 ppm level to shoot for and be pretty confident that the wine would be well protected for aging without compromising taste? I appreciate your comments about technique, also. I had wondered about my previously bottled batches that I had bulk aged in topped up glass carboys...whether the SO2 levels were adequate with only the additional 1/4tsp added per the kit instructions in the final racking prior to aging and then bottling. I have not bulk aged any kit longer than about 60 days, so it sounds like all my previous bottlings should be OK. What would a good target SO2 ppm be for kit wines at bottling...50ppm?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 15, 2013)

It all depends on the wines pH. 50 ppm would be more than enough to protect either a red or white as long as the pH runs in the normal range it should and your pretty safe making that assumption with a kit wine. See the chart attached.


----------



## David219 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks! I really appreciate your time and expertise in helping me and all the other less experienced wine makers on this forum. Now I just need to convince my wife that I need more toys to clutter our basement kitchenette...


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 15, 2013)

Your pretty safe if your just making kits and bottling within 6 months. I have done a boat load of free SO2 test on kit wines that were all topped up and bulk aged for up to 6 months. The supplied package of KMETA was more than enough to safely protect the wine even at 6 months. No additional SO2 was needed. Now if you throw in a barrel you will need to be able to test for SO2 with a Vinemetrica or similar. 

If you get one thing, get a pH meter. That will help you know what levels of SO2 you need as well as allow for acid testing (TA). They can be had for ~$100 or less for a good one.


----------



## Chiumanfu (Apr 15, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> I am ready to pull the trigger on the SC-300,is the pro kit necessary?
> Thanks in advance!
> Tom



The Pro kit is really nice but IMHO not really required.

The burette will increase your accuracy but there are so many little assumptions in the math of SO2 testing that a super accurate measurement will not necessarily affect your outcome. I find I can get more than close enough just eyeballing the syringe that comes with the base kit.

The stir plate and electrode holder are well worth the extra cash but if you a little handy, they can easily be DIY'd
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/diy-stir-plate-titrations-37549/


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 15, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> I am ready to pull the trigger on the SC-300,is the pro kit necessary?
> Thanks in advance!
> Tom


 

I did not order the Pro kit. The SC300 does come with a 5 ml burette and a 25 ml burette as well as other items. I ordered a burette stand on Amazon and a Burette clamp as well. I previously ordered my stirrer from http://stirstarters.com/


----------

